# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  САМЫЙ СТРАШНЫЙ ВИРУС за всю историю компов

## Во имя Винды,Ворда

Давайте назовем самый страшный вирус.Чтобы было легче писать:
Периоды: 1987-1990,1991-1994,1995-1998,1999-2002,2003-2006,2007-Н.В
Это будет выглядеть так:
например: 1995-1998 Win95CIH
Где 1995-1998 любой из мной предлженных периодов
Где Win95CIH название вируса
З.Ы Модеры не закрывайте тему

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## VV2006

Пенетратор тоже ничего, если судить о последствиях его беспощадной деятельности.

----------


## Kuzz

Пользователь: все периоды :Cheesy:

----------


## Alexandr8540

ТДСС 3.20!Никто не мог лечить ОЧЕНЬ ДОЛГОЕ ВРЕМЯ.

----------


## NickGolovko

Самый страшный вирус - это Email-Worm.Win32.Magistr  :Smiley:

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

1995-1998 Win95CIH самый страшный.он портил винчестер и удалял память BIOS 26 Апреля  (за что и получил название "Чернобыль") Были заражены миллионы компов по всему миру

----------


## SDA

Самый страшный вирус - это мозг пользователя, т.е. его бездействие  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

На самом деле нужно разобраться в самом термине "страшный". Он должен вызвать чувство страха, которое определяется по степени заползания под стол в судорогах?  :Smiley: 
Для кого что страшно. Для кого-то страшно потерять фильмы, для кого-то пароли, кому-то железо. Страшный можно также по сложности технологии ранжировать, но тут бабушка надвое гадала... 

Олег как-то отвечал на такой вопрос:



> На такой вопрос невозможно ответить (по крайней мере однозначно) - так как каждый вирус опасен по своему и для каждой категории пользователей есть свои понятия того, что такое "опасный". Я бы мог выделить кое что:
> - знаменитый "чернобыль". Он опасен тем, что умел портить "железо" - не всякое и не всегда, но это пожалуй едиснтвенный массовый зверь, который умел это делать
> - не менее знаменитый "пинч". Опасен он тем, что это был (и наверное есть) один из наиболее популярных и эффективный вор паролей, доступный широким массам (спросител любого продвинутого юзера - "что такое пинч" ? И от ответит ...). Это справедливо к всему семейству Trojan-PSW
> - пристнопамятная "диструктивная реклама" и масса ее аналогов. Т.е. деструктивные трояны, затирающий или криптующие документы ... опасность тут в том, что такой зверь уничтожает документы пользователей, я разбирал случаи, когда от такого страдали фотографы (теряющие терабайты фотографий - архивы за несколько лет !!), корпоративные пользователи - достаточно одного юзера с большими правами на файл-сервера, и десяткам тысяч документов капут
> - сетевые червяки типа кидо, RBot - она как чума расползаются по незащищенной ЛВС ... но они не так страшны страшны, так как как правило ничего не уничтожают
> 
> этот список можно долго продолжать, и не найти конкретного ответа ...

----------


## gjf

Что такое "страшный" действительно? Ну начнём с того, что "Чернобыль" ничего нигде не жёг, а просто лез в память BIOS, чем часто приводил к её сбою. А всё потому, что кое-кто забывает отключать запись в BIOS в её настройках. Кстати, кому надо - могу выложить исходники ЦИХа, ничего там суперского нет, просто хороший асмовый код. Перепрошил BIOS, форматнул винт - и порядок.

Любой агент чреват потерей паролей к аккам - а иногда и потерей денег с интернет-кошельков. Это страшно? Всё зависит от суммы...

Паразитный трафик, за который платишь в ботнете - страшно?  :Wink: 

Ну и наконец знаменитые "шифровальщики". Потеря диссера накануне защиты из-за шифрования - страшно? А ещё лучше - когда в офис приезжает президент компании посмотреть результаты твоего полугодового труда, а у тебя на рабочем столе розовый баннер с пида... нехорошими людьми в обнажённом состоянии - это страшно? А ведь уволят....

Так что всё сие есть субъективность, суета и тлен  :Smiley:  А рассказы о "неизлечимых" TDL, Rustock.C и прочия-прочия-прочия - ещё и маркетинговый пиар. А потому недостойно для направления бурления разума возмущённого.

P.S. Наиболее смысловым в данной ветке нахожу то, что самое страшное - есть мозг неособо умного, но крайне деятельного юзверя. Это почище Армагеддона  :Smiley:

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

Да,ЦИХ ничего не сжигал,но:
В конце 90-х огромное число материнок из-за этого вируса не поддерживало перезаписи.А у нас в России в 1998-1999 пострадало от циха Воронежское РУВД!!!!!!!И материнок в дефолт фиг закупишь

----------


## Юльча

для меня самый страшный вирус тот, после которого теряется информация и сложно ее восстановить или теряются деньги 
например, gpcode, пока не появились расшифровщики
из свеженьких для меня страшно выглядит Zimuse 

и страшнее всего если такой вирус очень быстро распространяется и плохо детектируется  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> 1987-1990


Персоналки только появились у нас на работе. МС-Дос и никаких а/вирусов.
В один прекрасный день поймали, откуда-то на дискетах принесли зверя.
После этого лучшим умам отдела пришлось работать с дампами системы,
чтобы его вычистить.

Мораль этой истории такова: самый страшный вирус тот, который не знаешь как лечить.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Самый страшный вирус - это Email-Worm.Win32.Magistr


О! Помню, до сих пор поджилки трясутся от тех воспоминаний. Это был первый зловред, с которым я столкнулся.
По деструктивной деятельности он был даже покруче ЦИХа, в том числе и затирал CMOS, удалял все данные на жестком диске, а по локальной сети и почте распространялся просто влёт, потому был чрезвычайно опасен: все машины в сети заражались через открытые шары в считанные секунды. А у меня еще тогда никакого опыта не было. :-)

----------


## Alexey R

Помню, что 2 года назад подепил одного зловреда(Wjrm.Win32.Autorun.byt, кроме него были трояны, бэкдоры), который обманул фейрволл, вторгся в доверие к антивирусу. Антивирус не только его перестал замечать, но и другие угрозы. Кроме того антивирус надоедал мессагами об угрозе Invader, но ничего не мог с ним сделать, кроме предложения запретить запуск злонамеренного процесса. Также не загружалась система в безопаснои режиме, не обновлялся антивирус, переустановка антивируса не помогала обнаружить угрозы. После установки более новой версии антивируса лечение было успешным, но слетала сеть. Также зловред не давал посетить сайты и форумы антивирусных компаний. Помню, ещё по e-mail пришло письмо, после прочтения которого после компьютер перезагрузился и перестали запускаться программы и открываться архивы. После такой атаке приходилось форматировать винчестер и ставить систему с нуля.
Страшный или нет - судить вам.

----------


## Rene-gad

Самый страшный вирус w32.worm.pebkac.a (в приципе сходен с описанным SDA)  :Wink:

----------


## Rampant

Незнаю, давно уже перестал бояться вирусов, на рабочем столе постоянно болтаются (конечно не файловые)) после отправки на вирлабы, в ожидании добоваления в базы, на Пандалаб можно почитать про самые-самые, за всё время существования зловредов.

----------


## Erekle

Это был какой-то троян, который при открытии детского сайта вошел, уложил Симантека и Аутпоста в постельку (они смиренно уснули) и переоформил их личности на себя, прямо как волк в той сказке. Но бдительный папаша почуял неладное и спас деток. Потом папаша, которому не стало страшно, а почему-то было смешно, заинтересовался вопросом охраны антивирусов (до того он считал, что антивирусы существуют для противодействия вирусам, наверное оттого и было смешно), пошел в поисках полезной информации и прямиком очутился на ВирусИнфо. В итоге - полезный оказался троян.  :Smiley: 

А так самый страшный - который портит пользовательскую информацию, наверное.

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

ЦИХ будет пострашнее винлока

----------


## PavelA

> ЦИХ будет пострашнее винлока


У каждого своя страшилка.
Еще одна байка.
В командировке далеко на Востоке обнаружили заразу. Aidstest и прочие утилиты ничего не видят. Доступа к диску нет даже при загрузке с дискеты. Форматировать
нельзя, бух. документы пропадут. Завтра улетать, страшно?

----------


## antanta

Однажды, темным-темным утром, часиков в 10, когда нормальные люди еще спят, звонит давно позабытый клиент. ГУВД. В 17-00 оне должны предоставить министру отчет по громкому делу %BankName%. Комп, на котором находились материалы по делу, тупо не грузил винду. Страшно? Нет. Загрузка с  PE помогла понять, что (кроме системных файлов) убито содержимое  рабочего стола, где и хранились те самые материалы. Вот это уже страшно. Долбаный RussoTuristo, убивающий рабочий стол в пятницу, 13-го. Вероятно, это должно свидетельствовать о безмерном чувстве юморо создателя сего шедевра. Данные восстановили, конечно. Благо, 
никакие пионэры поработать не успели.
 Упомянутый вирь реально дурной. Если его автор читает эти строки, то пусть знает, что он - недоумок. Хотябы потому, что глупо портить пользовательские данные без возможности их гарантированного восстановления, пусть и за  деньги.
 ИМХО, самые опасные поделия пишут люди, для которых это не бизнес, а способ самоутверждения. Школота и малолетние долболомы.

----------


## Rabotnicheg

> Для кого что страшно. Для кого-то страшно потерять фильмы, для кого-то пароли, кому-то железо. Страшный можно также по сложности технологии ранжировать, но тут бабушка надвое гадала...


Согласен, но вот деньги терять страшно всем  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> ИМХО, самые опасные поделия пишут люди, для которых это не бизнес, а способ самоутверждения. Школота и малолетние долболомы.


 - Опасны те, для которых это способ самоутвердиться. вдвойне, втройне опасны те, которые на этом делают деньги. Но это уже совсем другая тема.

----------


## Rudel

У каждого - свой критерий опасности.

----------


## koe-kto

> Самый страшный вирус - это мозг пользователя, т.е. его бездействие


+1000000
За всё то небольшое время(без малого 3 года), за это врем ко мне на комп пролезла только одна AdWare, но стоило один раз дать сесть за комп моему знакомому на 2 часа, тот безо всяких злых умыслов решил повысить себе рейтинг вконтакте(в инструкции как всегда попросили отключить антивирус), потом скачал какой-то порнокодек, после всего этого я впервые и узнал об AVZ, LiveCD и CureIt, через неделю мне пришлось пойти к нему и увидеть на его компе такой зверинец(включающий в себя три(!) фальшивых антивируса), что мало не покажется(всего штук 70 зверей CureIt нашёл и уничтожил). Вообще мне кажется, что какой-бы хороший антивирус не стоял, если мозгов нет, то быть такому юзверю вечно заражённым какой-нибудь хренью.

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

А я только один раз Fieryads'ом болел.Кстати дайте плз его описание

----------


## bolshoy kot

> А я только один раз Fieryads'ом болел.Кстати дайте плз его описание


Насколько я знаю, надоедливый AdWare-модуль, показывает рекламу каждые несколько минут. Работает как модуль в процессе "explorer.exe", т.е. через Диспетчер задач не убить. Присутствует в списке "Установка и удаление программ", но не дает себя удалить, пока не пройдет определенная дата или не будет показано 1000 показов.
Как удалить?
в. I (рекомендуется) - обратиться в раздел "Помогите"
в. II - в папке C:\Program Files\FieryAds переименовать или удалить его *.dll файл

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

а я его восст.системы убил его,но дайте его описание.
P.S это было 26.03.2008

----------


## PavelA

*Во имя Винды,Ворда*, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.y по Доктору Вебу.

----------


## Гриша

> Во имя Винды,Ворда, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.y по Доктору Вебу.


Нет такого у доктора, это классификация ЛК, по доктору Adware.FieryAds




> но дайте его описание.


http://www.threatexpert.com/reports....earAds&x=0&y=0

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

там 3 порнобабы выступали каждые 5 минут.а чо с ним мучаться? я систему откатил и все!

----------


## Neo-473

*Во имя Винды,Ворда*, раз помог откат, два помог откат.На третий раз откат не поможет,и всё останется так же.За4ем,по-твоему востановление требуют отключить?

*PavelA*, Давно хотел спросить.А что собственно говоря значит not-a-virus??

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

not-a-virus это значит:не вирус.

----------


## Neo-473

*Во имя Винды,Ворда*, если бы всё было так просто!Далее то идёт название вируса.По его поведению-это хар-но вирусу!По базе данных других антивирусов-вирус!(вирус-в общем смысле(везде)).По-этому и уточняю насчёт данной приставки.

----------


## PavelA

> PavelA, Давно хотел спросить.А что собственно говоря значит not-a-virus??


Это по Симатнеку radmin. Он полезен для админов, но вреден для обычных пользователей. Тут надо выбирать с кем ты.

----------


## SDA

> Это по Симатнеку radmin. Он полезен для админов, но вреден для обычных пользователей. Тут надо выбирать с кем ты.


Не только радмин, снифер тоже not-a-virus, а он тоже инструмент администратора. А есть еще всякие утилиты для биллинга, которые также могут определяться как  not-a-virus или просто как троян  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> Не только радмин, снифер тоже not-a-virus, а он тоже инструмент администратора. А есть еще всякие утилиты для биллинга, которые также могут определяться как  not-a-virus или просто как троян


Если Симантек корпоративный, то с админом можно договориться. Есть, правда, некоторые проблемы. Уж больно Симантек неуступчивый.

----------


## Neo-473

то есть,это типо "одно лечит,другое колечит"?

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

Neo,а что тебе не нравится.И лапшу на уши не вешай,восст.системы как раз против всяких адварей эффективно. :Furious3:

----------


## Neo-473

восстановление системы тоже заражаемо.И что ты,интересно мне узнать,восстановишь?Тоже,что и было?
А вообще,Павел,или ещё кто-нибудь,у кого за спиной опыт есть,рассудите нас,кто прав и кто не.

----------


## VV2006

> восстановление системы тоже заражаемо.И что ты,интересно мне узнать,восстановишь?Тоже,что и было?


Винда сама тащит в свои точки восстановления заражённые файлы, в т.ч. изменённые вирусом резервные копии файлов реестра. Ну и что? 
Могут остаться точки восстановления и до заражения. Кроме того, иногда может пригодиться и некоторая информация из RP с заражёнными файлами. Грамотное использование RP значительно облегчает восстановление системы. Иначе, следуя логике "заражено - сноси", станем просто форматЦэвтами.  :Smiley:

----------


## Neo-473

*VV2006*, я думал он целиком заражает восст. системы.Спасибо за ответ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

> я думал он целиком заражает восст. системы.


Бывает, что и так. Некоторые просто отключают службу восстановления системы: http://www.securelist.com/ru/descrip....Win32.Kido.bt
Другие включают её после заражения обратно, чтобы были доступны только зараженные точки восстановления:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=138

----------


## Neo-473

о-о-о.Полезная информация(незнал о таком).Сяп.

----------


## grobik

Вот самый страшный вирус :Shocked: Нашёл на одном сайте.
ЭТО действительно ничем не детектится?Или пустой трёп?

----------


## pig

Вот-вот... самый страшный вирус - он всегда в голове.

----------


## Клименко Дмитрий

На самом деле, любые вирусы, удаляющие информацию, решаются формат ц и
прогон чрез систему инструмента power data recovery\ Recover My Files

----------


## PavelA

> На самом деле, любые вирусы, удаляющие информацию, решаются формат ц и
> прогон чрез систему инструмента power data recovery\ Recover My Files


А если удаление с wipe сделано?

----------

